# [Aporte] Amplificador de RF para modulador MP3



## DavidGuetta (Mar 1, 2012)

Este proyecto es el que pensamos encarar yo y @djsound (aunque no le he dicho nada todavia ejejejje ).... 



Se trata de un amplificador que, si bien ustedes se dieron cuenta, es el trasmisor de Tetsuo Kogawa que subi hace un laaaaaaaargo tiempo atras, solo que le saque la etapa osciladora para reemplazarla por un modulador de MP3 usando la tecnica que djchinomix uso en su proyecto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...acil-construir-datos-componentes-chile-60499/ para extraer la RF del integrado KT0803M, BA1404 o BH1415F. No necesita desacople desde el integrado al ampli, ya que lo tiene el mismo en la entrada (cap de 10pF). No se confundan, el transistor de salida no es el C1970 que originalmente tenia, ese es una reliquia asi que no lo encontraran, y si lo tienen dejenselo guardado para ustedes no mas  , ahora es un 2N4427 o similar ya que es bastante similar en caracteristicas y es relativamente facil de encontrar. Solo deben arreglar el patillaje y listo.

Con todo esto es posible tener un transmisor de FM con PLL, Stereo y si el modulador asi lo tiene, RDS, con 1W de salida, ideal para excitar un modulo mosfet tipo BLF278 o RD15HVF1.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 1, 2012)

[Continuacion] Cómo deduzco que realmente este circuito va a tirar 1W? Simple: la ganancia de cada transistor (2SC2053/2N4427), según el datasheet, es de 15,7dB y 10dB respectivamente. 10dB de ganancia son aproximadamente 10 veces la potencia de entrada. Ya con los 15,7dB de ganancia del C2053, este transistor es capaz de amplificar señales debiles a un nivel mas que aceptable (segun el datasheet, solo *4mW* son suficientes para obtener alrededor de *150-200mW*...mas que sufuciente potencia para que el 2N4427 eleve esa a potencia *x10*.

Las bobinas que están marcadas con ''4 vueltas'' pueden ser bobinas variables, pero por preferencia y facilidad es mejor hacerlas de nucleo de aire.  Todos los componentes *no son criticos*, pueden ser valores cercanos. El condensador de 3.5pF podria cambiarse por uno de 5pF, ya que ese valor es mas comun y facil de encontrar....hay que probar.

Para la fase de sintonia de este ampli, lo mejor es tener una carga fantasma, cualquiera que sea. Sirven 2 resistencias de 100 ohm y 1W en paralelo (100/2=50ohm) o inclusive, una sola resistencia de 47ohm y 1W. *Nunca* conectar y excitar el amplificador sin antena, de lo contrario se puede dañar la etapa final.

El metodo de construccion es el clasico ''metodo manhattan'' asi que no hay que complicarse haciendo una PCB para el mismo.

Suerte y suban fotos para ver el progreso de ustedes!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 1, 2012)

El diseño para mi es bastante atractivo, facil y rapido para salir al aire con alta fidelidad de audio, pll y stereo  tambien hare campaña para hacerlo, y si funca...a celebrar!


----------



## djsound (Mar 1, 2012)

Muy agradable sorpresa david, Desde ya....manos a la obra, y si resulta un éxito, le prometo que yo mismo voy a tu ciudad y te llevo el aparatico que tenemos pendiente... jejeje. Averiguando desde ya componentes. Gracias Mennn.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 1, 2012)

jajajaja tamos en contacto  yo tambien ire buscando componentes....por aqui parece que hay un 2N4428 que es de 28V, no de 12V como el 2N4427, pero tiene caracteristicas similares. Y para reemplazar al 2SC2053 usare el 2N918 que veo que lo usan mucho en aplicaciones de FM.

Saludos y....de nada!


----------



## djsound (Mar 2, 2012)

Mira esto: Es muy Parecido al tuyo.



Posteo las fotos, un poco borrosas de los transmisores que compre aca, que funcionan de maravilla.



Que es esto? Me puedes ayudar, se simple. Mas aun. http://electronics-diy.com/500mW_FM_VHF_Transmitter_Amplifier_Booster.php


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 2, 2012)

No veo tus fotos


----------



## djsound (Mar 5, 2012)

Disculpa, no me había fijado que estaban en muy alta resolución acá están.



Te comento tambien, que mientras me llegan los transistores y como para hacer pruebas para lo que necesito el transmi ( no mas de 500 mts ), me puse a inventarme algo muy rustico.... De un microfono inhalambrico de esos comerciales, le saque la placa lo acondicione y le puse un cable a manera de antena.

Este funciona con un c9018 un par de bobinas, y un puñado de componentes, asi me tiro 200 metros sin antena fuera del estudio, Subo fotos.

Te recuerdo que yo poco de Rf la verdad soy muy cacharrero y me gusta experimentar, de manera que este montaje puede ser un atropello a los expertos en RF como tu y todos los del foro, jeje de antemano disculpas.



Es un transmisor que así como lo puse, me tiro 200 mtros, yo requiero 500 nada mas, no me puedo pasar de allí, por aquello de la licencia, como repito es experimentando para empaparme un poco mas del tema, por eso lo pongo a consideracion, de los expertos.

Igual estoy montando el ampli de RF que subiste, para el minitransmisor de Ipod, pero mientras para pruebas hice esto, que me sirve de arranque para todo.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 5, 2012)

Jajaja sabes que yo arme el ampli que publique...pero no funcionó  al parecer el transmisor que use no lograba excitar el ampli (segun el datasheet del integrado que traia, un AS6001, la salida de Rf es de 1mW) asi que finalmente desistí. Yo creo que fueron por los transistores que use (2N918 + 2N4428, y no el 4427)  y el modulador. Mas encima en una de mis pruebas al momento de encender el ampli se me quemo el modulador y el transistor 2N918 ><!! ahora me queda solo enterrar el modulador para que descance en paz......Todo esto tratando de excitar desde despues del condensador de desacople de 10pF que hay en la entrada del ampli. Asi que ya saben...si hacen eso: QEPD modulador y Q1 :C

Ahora ustedes juzguen por ustedes mismos y hagan sus propias pruebas para compartirlas aca.

Saludos


----------



## djsound (Mar 5, 2012)

Me encontraba entusiasmado desde las 7 pm de hoy, soldando componentes de lo lindo.... contento por que había encontrado todos los componentes, y upsss una vez termino (9m ) lo que vez en la foto, me toco como carro que va en bajada y llega y para justo al borde del abismo, dejando una frenada de 5 metros, al abrir el foro y encontrar tu análisis del montaje  jejeje.

Afortunadamente no me eche al trasto los transistores, ya que fue un poco compleja la consecución sobretodo el 2n4427, de antemano muchas gracias por esta salvada.

En fin, seguiré estudiando un poco mas de RF haber como le sacamos provecho a los fm de ipod.

Un abrazo desde Colombia.



Hasta bonito me había quedado, para ser mi primer montaje tipo Manhattan.


----------



## Blauered (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola, este amplificador sí funciona, solamente que es primordial usar el capacitor de desacople, que justamente cumple esa funcion, evitando sobresaturar el 2N918, yo lo usé en una protoboard con un emisor FM para MP3 que tiene una salida muy baja tambien y se ha logrado incrementar su alcance, asi que funciona bien a bien.
Este de aqui





Armen a partir de C31 con los dos transistores 2SC2498 (o equivalentes [NTE10]) quitando la R12 y C26, este ciruito me dá muy buenos resultados también.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 6, 2012)

Gracias por la sugerencia! Djsound...te felicito, me alegra muchisimo ver tu montaje, de verdad quedo hermoso!  en mi caso puede que el ampli no tenia suficiente excitacion y por eso no arranco...asi que conserva como hueso santo tu montaje porfisss!!!!! podrias probarlo con un osciladorcito como el destacado que sale por aqui!

Saludos! 



Cabe destacar que 1mW no sirven para nada :/ a menos que hubiera tenido un BFR91 como pre amp, pero no se consiguen esos bichitos por aca.... ya con 10mW haces mucho xd


----------



## djsound (Mar 7, 2012)

Pues, me atreví a probarlo, lo conecte al minitrasnmisor de ipod, que tengo lo fije en 107.3, lo conecte directo a la entrada del ampli, coloque una antena dipolo tradicional (orejas de conejo de tv ) Alimente con 14 voltios y....  comencé a monitorear ( No tengo ningún tipo de instrumentación para rf ) con un celular sintonizado en esa frecuencia.

Mi taller queda en un tercer piso, comencé a bajar escuchando que pasaba, cuando llegue al primero me empezó a sonar interferencia, me empece a desmotivar... mas sin embargo salí a la calle, y mejoro la señal, me camine 1 - 2 - 3 cuadras alcance a llegar a la cuarta y nada de interferencia, no seguí mas allá por que estaba de noche e iba a pie.

Feliz y contento por que la señal se escucha en stereo 100% limpia y no se corre, saque mi vehículo y anduve 1 km aprox y se fue la señal....es lo que estaba necesitando no requiero mas para mi proyecto.

El amplificador funciono muy bien..teniendo en cuenta que la antena, ni es la adecuada ni estaba ubicada fuera de mi casa, y ni siquiera lo tenia montado en una caja.

El proyecto me funciono.. así que a celebrar.

Es mi primera experiencia con RF y me gusto, por eso me voy a dedicar a profundizar mas en el tema, ya que lidero un proyecto de emisoras comunitarias en mi pais.

Muchas gracias David, tendrás los créditos correspondientes por tu diseño, un 10 en todo sentido.

Si me puedes ayudar para saber como construyo una antena apropiada.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 7, 2012)

Si quieres pronto subo un tema de como hacer un dipolo con gamma match y todas sus medidas 

Me enorgullece saber que el proyecto que subi funciona aun mejor que tus espectativas, que conseguiste todo el material y que finalmente valio la pena, que tuviste todo el entusiasmo para hacerlo y lograr ese objetivo que se veia tan lejano...

Si puedes subete un video tuyo probando el alcance del aparato porfizzz.... a ver si yo me entusiasmo en poder conseguir todo al pie de la letra (porque ahora lo probe tambien a la rapida) y hacerlo andar al igual  que tu...

Se me olvidaba...usaste el 2SC2053 y el 2N4427?? tal como sale ahi en el diagrama?


----------



## djsound (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok, subo fotos por que no se subir vídeos, donde se ve el montaje , como decimos a acá a lo chambon, ya que le estoy contruyendo la cajita, y haciéndolo estético, es mas un amigo me va a pagar para que le arme uno... y como compre varios minitransmisores de esos (casi acabo con los que habían en la ganga electrónica ) se lo voy a ensamblar.

Si lo ensamble con los transistores 2sc2053 y 2n4427 acá en mi país son super económicos, por ejemplo el 2n4427 es Motorola original y me costo 5.500 pesos colombianos

Para la entena, me voy a fabricar esto.... http://www.czhfmtransmitter.com/uncategorized/quarter-wavelength-gp-antennal/306 ya que tengo un par de Orejas de conejo de tv y se ve sencillo.

PD: Ya le saque 1,5 Kmts de alcance, y me tiene asombrado la calidad del stereo. Gracias David Guetta.


----------



## jorgehernanso (Mar 17, 2012)

muy copado voy a provarr


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 22, 2012)

Queria montar una radio pero pense en amplificar el emisor que sale como destacado ("sencillo"), dado que el emisor lo monté hace tiempo y va de lujo,luego pensé en hacer el emisor de 4W  con dos 2n2219, pero al ver esta opción (stereo,estable),pero el problema es que no todos tiene el circuito integrado adecuado y otros directamente va impreso en el pcb,por lo que queria saber si alguien sabe de un emisor que vendan por DealExtreme,Amazon,ebay,etc..que valga la pena comprar (es decir, que tenga el CI bueno)


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 23, 2012)

@djsound, una pregunta, de que parte de colombia eres y donde encontrastes los transistores para este proyecto, es que lo que yo uso me toca encargarlos a la capital, y salen costosos
saludos


----------



## djsound (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola Dalsaur, me encuentro en Bogota, y consigo todo en la 19 con 9.


----------



## rolandoguevara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola, muchachos construí el circuito representado por David, con un cambio utilice un tr 9018 pero no meda ningún resultado, sera que mi tx mp3 no logra exitarlo, por favor necesito ayuda.
djsound estoy en puerto gaitan Meta me puedes colaborar con el tr 2sc2053 en Bogota donde vivo no venden nada, todo lo resiclo. Adjunto datashed de *UTC9018*


----------



## djsound (Mar 25, 2012)

Claro que si te ayudo, pero que tx estas utilizando, con que chip cuenta en el interior?


----------



## rolandoguevara (Mar 26, 2012)

es un transmisor tipo usb con el integrado kt 0803 y tomo la salida de rf por el pin 16 creo que es correcto?

pero al conectar el circuito no amplifica la señal, no cuento con equipo para medición de rf pero con un radio sintonizado en el dial escogido no alcanza 60mt, el circuito que posteo David y tu experiencia con el es lo que necesito para  mi proyecto, la verdad es que no cuento con el transistor 2sc2053 sino con un 9018 que me parece que debería funcar. talves estoy equivocado y necesite el 2sc2053 dame una mano con eso.
Gracias djsound


----------



## djsound (Mar 26, 2012)

oK rolandoguevara, yo excito al ampli con un transmisor marca maxwell, el cual tiene en su interior un integrado BH1415 que segun el datashet, tira 10mw en su salida, lo conecte directamente de la patilla 11 levantandola de la pcb, use el 2sc2053 y el 2n4427, use como fuente de poder, una de pc que tira 12v a 6 amperios, utilice la antena bipolo orejas de conejo de una tv...no tuve que realizar ningun cambio.

Como lo dije aca, me funciono a la primera, no ajuste nada, solo el transmisor a la frecuencia deseada.

Creo que la clave es utilizar... los transistores que son, eso si Originales, que fue lo que me asegure (los compre en betacolor bogota) mas que todo el 2n4427 motorola, y tambien la fuente de poder, que genere buen amperaje, para que se vea reflejado en la antena.

Ojo, no lo conectes sin antena, o sino de una se te va el 4427, y mas si no es original, se daña con solo darle un pulso de corriente, por consiguiente conexiones y cables ideales.

En mi caso, el cable me lo encontre botado en la terraza de mi casa cuando subi a instalar la antena, era cable del que utiliza el operador de cable, y esta identificado como rg6 de 75 ohm, me sailo gratis, pero eso influye mucho, que utilizar el de tv normal.

Trata de conseguir los transistores originales, para mi... esa es la clave del exito del aparato.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 28, 2012)

Una pregunta,queria montar el circuito junto con el amplificador en una cajeta de una fuente de ordenador vieja, pero quería saber si podía meter dentro el transformador chiquitillo de la fuente de todo el sistema o este metería mucho ruido.


----------



## djsound (Mar 28, 2012)

Si, se puede, siempre y cuando trates de aislar el transmisor de la fuente.

De echo en otro trasmisor que estoy haciendo, utiliza una fuente de pc, y al destapar la caja vi un espacio para meterlo a lo cual lo aisle con una cajita hecha de vaquelita y lo ubique alli adentro, no me da ni perdidas ni interferencias.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 29, 2012)

Gracias es que dentro de la caja de una fuente me da espacio para meter todo pero tenia miedo de que el transormador metiese ruido..

De que capacidad debería poner el condensador del rectificador para quitar al máximo el rizo y, conectaré un ventilador también, después del ventilador pongo un condensador antes de coger el voltaje para el amplificador RF para evitar el zumbido generado por el motor de este?


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 9, 2012)

Hola a todos, aquí os pongo unas fotos de como quedao el emisor,sin el amplificador puesto que no encuentro los "2sc...",una pena.

Como podréis ver hice una jaula de faraday con una lata de sardinas , y la fuente  y todo la puse atrás pero sigo meditando en donde poner la salida para el conector de la ante...si delante o atrás.


----------



## djsound (Abr 9, 2012)

WOW...Bien, quedo bien montado y aislado, ahi vamos....!


----------



## rolandoguevara (Abr 11, 2012)

Les cuento q por fin hice andar el ampli de mp3, con el diagrama expuesto, pero no utilice el 2sc sino el 9018 de los que vienen el los radios fm antiguos y el 2n2222 y luego el 2n4427 el ampli esta funcionando de maravilla. pero para poder excitar el 9018 al tx mp3 kt0803 me toco colocar una bobina de 8 espiras, 4mm del pin 4 a la salida de rf del kt0803
según indicado por el datasheet del mismo. 

prueben y comenten


----------



## djsound (Abr 11, 2012)

Sube el diagrama, por que ahi si me perdi, estas utilizando 3 transistores?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 11, 2012)

Yo tengo un par de 9018, tienen buena ganancia....ya pensaba en probarlo a ver que tal servian de preamp's


----------



## djsound (Abr 12, 2012)

Rolando, puedes subir alguna foto para ver como te quedo? que alcance tuviste? que tal el sonido?....yo hice una adaptacion para este ampli, y me esta tirando 4 kilometros de alcance.


----------



## rolandoguevara (Abr 13, 2012)

claro que subo el diagrama en la noche, si estoy utilizando tres transistores, y el alcance logrado es de 2k1/2mt pero ten en cuenta q donde vivo es zona rural (llanos orientales) el secreto de hacer excitar el 9018 es poner la bobina del pin 4 del tx kt0803 que es de 3.5v y unirlo con la salida de rf del tx mp3 kt0803 haci fue que funciono


----------



## djsound (Abr 16, 2012)

Que bueno, y a la espera del diagrama, una pregunta, se te mantiene el estero en todo el cubrimiento? por que una cosa que me pasa a mi es que a los 600 metros se va el stereo y queda recibiendo en mono.


----------



## johenrod (Abr 17, 2012)

Cordial saludo para todos,
Estoy interesado en alcanzar 200 mts con un mp3, aprendí con ustedes de este método manhatan, y fue decisivo, monte el circuito que tiene los 2 2sc2498 pero con 2n2222 pero solo noto cambios con  el primer transistor, le coloco la sonda de prueba y mide 300 milivoltios, y en el segundo mide 1,2 voltios pero me da mas alcance,, 50 metros si solo dejo el primer transistor, al colocar la antena (alambre) en el segundo se cae el alcance a solo 10 metros, podrían ayudarme a saber lo que sucede,,,
Gracias de antemano,


----------



## elgriego (Abr 17, 2012)

djsound dijo:


> Que bueno, y a la espera del diagrama, una pregunta, se te mantiene el estero en todo el cubrimiento? por que una cosa que me pasa a mi es que a los 600 metros se va el stereo y queda recibiendo en mono.


Hola Djsound,Es totalmente normal que se pierda la señal multiplex,para que esta no se vea comprometida,dependes de potencia y ganancia de antena,igualmente habras notado que las emisoras de fm que se captan desde algun lugar lejano llegan ,por lo general en mono ,o en todo caso ,el nivel ruido de la portadora aumenta tanto en estereo ,que es el receptor el que conmuta a mono ,para conservar la calidad de sonido dentro de parametros aceptables.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Abr 17, 2012)

DJ sound, dime cómo elaboraste las bobinas, diametro del hilo usado y diametro interior.

Saludos


----------



## johenrod (Abr 18, 2012)

Cordial saludo,,
solo veo transistores de Rf, a mi alrrededor..
he tratado de incrementar la potencia del reproductor mp3, midiendo la sonda que publican de 2 r de 100ohmios 1 diodo de germanio condensador y resistencia , a la slida del mp3 200mv. lo paso a treavez de un 2n 2222 y sube a 280mv, despues del otro 2n2222 500mv,
lo raro es que el alcance es el mismo despues del 2do 2n2222, que pasara??
espero puedan ayudarme...gracias

PDAT, me llama la atencion que ninguno de ustedes habla o sugiere el 2n2222 siendo tan comun en estos montajes de rf de corto alcance,,


----------



## djsound (Abr 18, 2012)

Tiago, las bobinas las hice, con el alambre una bobina tipo toroide de los que se encuentran en las fuentes de poder de los pc, que son de 1 milimetro de grosor, enrollandolas en un bisturi de punta de lanza que tengo, que da aproximadamente 5 milimertros de diametro, y pelando las puntas para soldarlas..respetando el numero de vueltas que sugiere el esquema.


----------



## tiago (Abr 19, 2012)

djsound dijo:


> Tiago, las bobinas las hice, con el alambre una bobina tipo toroide de los que se encuentran en las fuentes de poder de los pc, que son de 1 milimetro de grosor, enrollandolas en un bisturi de punta de lanza que tengo, que da aproximadamente 5 milimertros de diametro, y pelando las puntas para soldarlas..respetando el numero de vueltas que sugiere el esquema.



Gracias, es un proyecto que tengo en el buffer.


----------



## tiago (Abr 21, 2012)

Por cierto, ¿Alguien sabe si se puede emplear un 2n3866 en lugar de un 4427?
A mi me parece que si ...

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Abr 23, 2012)

Por cierto, otra cosa ...  ¿Alguien ha medido la diferencia de potencia de salida en un extremo y otro de la banda?  Creo que los "No tune" tienen grandes diferencias en ese sentido.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Abr 29, 2012)

djsound dijo:


> Ok, subo fotos por que no se subir vídeos, donde se ve el montaje , como decimos a acá a lo chambon, ya que le estoy contruyendo la cajita, y haciéndolo estético, es mas un amigo me va a pagar para que le arme uno... y como compre varios minitransmisores de esos (casi acabo con los que habían en la ganga electrónica ) se lo voy a ensamblar.
> 
> Si lo ensamble con los transistores 2sc2053 y 2n4427 acá en mi país son super económicos, por ejemplo el 2n4427 es Motorola original y me costo 5.500 pesos colombianos
> 
> ...



Aquí te propongo una antena similar hecha con varillas telescopicas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/antena-g-p-pruebas-laboratorio-32282/

Saludos.


----------



## jamme (May 7, 2012)

Disculpen chicos

como hago la bobina de 1 microhenrio?


----------



## johenrod (May 7, 2012)

saludo, me pasa algo curioso, al montar una etapa de amplificacion para e modulador mp3 y medirlo con la sonda me pasa lo siguiente..
mido lo que entrega el modulador y la lectura es de 120mV, le pongo una pequeña antena de esas que traen los radios portatiles y me alcanza unos 20 metros en linea visual sin interferencias, pero an conectarlo al aentrada de el amplificador y medir en la salida he logrado tener lecturas mayores a 2 votios incluso 3 y 4 voltios, entonces aparentemente esta amplificando pero al tratar de alejarme la distancia no aumenta mas de 5 metros de los 20 ya logrados. 
que pasara, acaso esta punta no sirve pues para ajustar los valores,,necesito su ayuda a ver que puede estar sucediendo.
gracias de antemano..


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 12, 2012)

johenrod, por lo que comentas tu transmisor entrega unos 300µW y después de amplificado estas cerca de los 300mW. Deberías probar conectar una antena adecuada y colocarla en altura. Qué circuito armaste?


----------



## johenrod (Sep 3, 2012)

gracias...*medinacruzz*
lo quiero para pegarlo al pc y escucharlo en toda la casa, 4 pisos y como veras sin amplificacion se pierde la señal. lo importante tambien es que tenga una pequeña antena,
saludos...


----------



## medinacruzz (Dic 16, 2012)

hola amigos del foro espero esten todos bien y que aigan tenido exitos con esos bichitos chinos. bien e estado trabajando en eso de aser un buen mini ampli para esos moduladores mp3 aber como me ba y luego les comento. asta pronto amigos.....


----------



## johenrod (Dic 16, 2012)

que tal compañeros,, no se que mas hacer con este amplificador para mp3, la idea es hacerlo portable, por eso no puedo tener una antena externa, algun comentario???
gracias de antemano.
saludos,, jorge


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 16, 2012)

...cómo sería portable?


----------



## johenrod (Dic 16, 2012)

... me refiero a hacer algo que se lo pueda conectar a mi pc portatil, la idea es conectarlo de un puerto usb, aunque de aqui solo puedo obtener 5 voltios tengo como elevarlos a 12 para obterner algo mas de alcance, lo que no quisiera es tener grandes antenas externas, espero lograr hacerlo con una telescopica y lograr unos 50 metros apx.
saludos, jorge


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 17, 2012)

como antena hay muchas opciones... aunque tal vez lo más portatil que se me ocurre en este momento es una slimjim hecha con cable plano de 300 ohm (el que mi abuelo tiene para su tv jeje)... es muy barata, simple, tiene buena ganancia y la podes enrollar para llevarla en tu bolsillo a donde sea que vayas.


----------



## johenrod (Dic 18, 2012)

bueno en realidad estoy desde cero pues he tratado de amplificar este modulador de mp3 sin exito, y he probado con muchas cosas, debo decir que transistores como el bf200 no los consigo aqui, no se si se pueda hacer con 2n2222, alguien tendra un circuito que si trabaje??.tengo una duda siempre lo he intentado hacer con montaje manhatan (araña) pero siempre en impresos de bakelita, seria mejor hacerlo en impreso fibra de vidrio??
gracias de antemano.
saludos, jorge


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 18, 2012)

si va perfectamente el 2n2222


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 18, 2012)

Yo creo que logré encontrar la salida de rf... conecté un lineal de 10w y la aguja del watimetro levantó vuelo... peeeero... solamente en el gnd!!! así que supongo que tendré ingresar el audio por medio de un choque, igual que la alimentación, tanto para +v como para gnd. Probando los pines del ic no hay novedades en ninguno... así que me quedo con esta que parece ser la única opción...


----------



## cris45 (Ene 25, 2013)

como consigo el transisor 2n4427


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2013)

cris45 dijo:


> como consigo el transisor 2n4427



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#paraguay


----------



## fer_jazz (Feb 13, 2013)

Realizé el circuito pero no logro hacerlo funcionar, indicaré los cambios que tuve que hacer en el cto.
Reemplaze el 2sc2053 por el 2n2222 y el 2sc1970 por el 2n3866.
El transistor 1970 en su hoja de datos dice que funciona con 13.5v y el 8366 con 28v.
Actualmente alimento con 12v el cto (2n3866 y 2n2222).
¿Cúal creen que sea el problema?
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## tiago (Feb 13, 2013)

fer_jazz dijo:


> Realizé el circuito pero no logro hacerlo funcionar, indicaré los cambios que tuve que hacer en el cto.
> Reemplaze el 2sc2053 por el 2n2222 y el 2sc1970 por el 2n3866.
> El transistor 1970 en su hoja de datos dice que funciona con 13.5v y el 8366 con 28v.
> Actualmente alimento con 12v el cto (2n3866 y 2n2222).
> ...



El 3866 con 12V - 14V te dá un Watio más que generoso en ésta banda.

Saludos.


----------



## fer_jazz (Feb 18, 2013)

Aun no logro hacer funcionar mi amplificador, tal vez se debe a que el transmisor de automovil no logra exitar al 2n2222, solicito de su ayuda, ¿Qué más puedo hacer o revisar?
Agradezco su respuesta.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 19, 2013)

Una cosa que podrias hacer es armarte el oscilador del transmisor TX200 tan comentado en el foro (en el buscador coloca ''TX200''), armas solo el oscilador... sin tomar el amplificador que trae éste, y lo conectas a tu amplificador para ver ai trabaja todo bien y ver si realmente es el transmisor de auto quien no es capaz de empujar tu circuito.

Saludos y ojala salga todo bieb porque ya hay un testimonio de que esto funciona jajaja


----------



## medinacruzz (Mar 26, 2013)

hola amigos., a mi en particular si me func*ion*o ese ampli pero  *h*a*c*iendo cambios en el pre le ca*m*bie el condensador de 10pf por uno de 47 y luego puse una R de 220k de base a positivo y obtube 850mw., use un 2n2222 y un 2n4427, 73s para todos  *h*asta pronto


----------



## johenrod (Mar 27, 2013)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigos., a mi en particular si me funco ese ampli pero asiendo cambios en el pre le canbie el condensador de 10pf por uno de 47 y luego puse una R de 220k de base a positivo y obtube 850mw., use un 2n2222 y un 2n4427, 73s para todos asta pronto



Podrias decirme a cual diagrama le has hecho la modificacion,, gracias 
saludos.


----------



## medinacruzz (Mar 27, 2013)

yo use el mismo que sale en la primera pa*g*ina,. luego de eso use un c1971 y obtube 5 watts, co*n* esa potencia me escuchan en un pueblecito de unas 850 casas., con una señal st espectacular.,


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 4, 2013)

exactamente cuál es el que hiciste? hay más de uno en la primera página.


----------



## medinacruzz (Abr 7, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> exactamente cuál es el que hiciste? hay más de uno en la primera página.


el que *H*i*C*e fue el que tiene el c2053 y 2n 4427, nomas con unas pequeñas modificasiones en la b del primer tr podemos *V*er que tiene una R de 1k esta *V*a de b a masa, bien esa la deje asi tal cual y puse una de 4k7 de base a + eso si con un 2n2222a encapsulado de metal L1 1uh L2 10 uh de esas *V*erdesitas que paresen R y pum 1.2 watts,. ya pronto subire fotos para que algunos se orienten y comenten a *V*er como les fue el ic del modulador es un kt0803m,..........................


amigo tu me podrias desir de que medida de*B*o *H*a*C*eme una antena para 105.3 mhz


----------



## tiago (Abr 8, 2013)

medinacruzz dijo:


> amigo tu me podrias desir de que medida de*B*o *H*a*C*eme una antena para 105.3 mhz



@medinacruzz Tienes en varios hilos las formulas y cálculos para hacer todo tipo de antenas en banda de FM comercial y de Radioaficionados.
No pidas que te repitan lo que ya está extensamente tratado.

Saludos.


----------



## ferkitron (Ago 13, 2013)

les cuento que arme el prototipo original y nada, seguire intentado el problema es que por aca no se consiguen los transistores originales y experimente con unos equibalentes, mi modulador usa un bk1085, con unos 2 a 10 mw segun datasheet, sigo probando!


----------



## dalsaur (Ago 13, 2013)

ferkitron, debes conectar la salida de rf del transmisorsito al mini lineal  con un trozo de cable lo mas corto posible, no utilices cable coaxial, blindado por que no te funcionará.

otra cosa que te digo yo he fabricado varios de estos proyectos con tx de carro, lo que molesta es la cantidad de armonicos en la banda fm y tv, a un poniendole filtro pasa bandas.

saludos


----------



## fuenteslmj (Sep 2, 2013)

hola amigos de foro electronica  datasheet el integrado  as6001 a vver si les sirve segun tiene poder de disipacion 200 mw los trasmisores fm de auto de maxell tiene este integrado


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 8, 2013)

Una acotación... que tenga 200mw de disipación no quiere decir que llegue a transmitir 200mw de potencia, cuidado con eso.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 9, 2013)

Hola a todos, !saludos cordeales!, estuve mirando con cuidado la hoja de datos tecnicos dese CI y ese aclara tener una salida de 106DBuV a 110DBuV o sea tiene una salida de RF en 50 Ohmios de -1Dbm a +3Dbm o mejor ainda un poquito menos de 1miliWatt a 2 miliWatt maximos.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Sep 10, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos, !saludos cordeales!, estuve mirando con cuidado la hoja de datos tecnicos dese CI y ese aclara tener una salida de 106DBuV a 110DBuV o sea tiene una salida de RF en 50 Ohmios de -1Dbm a +3Dbm o mejor ainda un poquito menos de 1miliWatt a 2 miliWatt maximos.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias por responder tengo una pregunta este trasmisor se podria amplificar por lo menos a 1watt con trantransistores 2n4427 para.lograr esa potencia ahora lo tengo trasmitiendo en la frecuencia 90.7 con un amplificador hecho com transistores c9014 sacado del mismo foro y alcanze es de unos 800 mts con una antena dipolo simple de media onda y 5 mts de altura.
Gracias me despido jorge f.





DavidGuetta dijo:


> Una acotación... que tenga 200mw de disipación no quiere decir que llegue a transmitir 200mw de potencia, cuidado con eso.




Gracia por su respuesta me sacas de la duda ya me parecia que era mucha potencia para ese tipo de trasmisor.
Hasta luego saludo se despidr jorge fuentes


----------



## medinacruzz (Oct 4, 2013)

hola amigo te comento que a*_*mi en particular si me  *h*an funcionado estos bichos,. he hecho amplificadorcitos empe*z*ando con 9018 que te saca 30mw y luego *h*e puesto un c9014 que da 200mw y para la etapa de 2.3w un 2sc2314,. con esos 2.3w podes ex*c*itar un rd15hfv1 este de 15w.,,, *h*asta pronto amigos,...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2013)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigo te comento que ami en particular si me an funcionado estos bichos,. he hecho amplificadorcitos empesando con 9018 que te saca 30mw y luego e puesto un c9014 que da 200mw y para la etapa de 2.3w un 2sc2314,. con esos 2.3w podes exitar un rd15hfv1 este de 15w.,,,asta pronto amigos,...


Hola a atodos, !saludos cordeales!, caro Medinacruzz un MosFet RD15HFV1 se excita con 200mW quando bien armado.
Interesante saber que un 2SC2314 anda en 100Mhz donde hasta yo se el es proyectado para andar como excitador en transceptores de banda ciudadana (27Mhz) pero como usteds aclara tener sacado 2,3Wattios , a proposito se no for mucha molestia ? poderias usteds subir con el diagrama esquemactico de tu proyecto ?
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Oct 27, 2013)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigo te comento que ami en particular si me an funcionado estos bichos,. he hecho amplificadorcitos empesando con 9018 que te saca 30mw y luego e puesto un c9014 que da 200mw y para la etapa de 2.3w un 2sc2314,. con esos 2.3w podes exitar un rd15hfv1 este de 15w.,,,asta pronto amigos,...



hola amigo medinacruz me podrias facilitar ese esquematico gracias


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 1, 2013)

Interesante!! voy a intentar hacerlo! espero salga todo bien!


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Dic 10, 2013)

djsound la conexion del 4427 en tu tarjeta se hace  mediante una resistencia, en el diagrama aparece un ovalo verde y dice 1uH. Por favor indicame que componente es. gracias


----------



## johenrod (Dic 13, 2013)

saludos, tengo una duda, a veces al ajustar entre una etapa y otra colocamos la punta a la salida o a un bombillo y  al ajustar los trimers buscamos la máxima potencia a la salida o que el bombillo encienda mas. me he dado cuenta que al chequear el alcance del transmisor este no esta acorde a tal ajuste pues a veces me da mas alcance con una lectura baja o iluminación tenue.
creo que esto se debe a que se podrían estar amplificando armónicas de la frecuencia original. no se como calibrar un tx para una salida máxima a la frecuencia original, tal vez con un medidor de ondas estacionarias, pero como hacerlo dado que los que queremos trabajar con rf somos generalmente aficionados y los equipos para trabajar en rf son costosos y pocos los tienen.
alguien sabe de algún circuito o truco para ajustar un tx y que de una lectura mas exacta y que sea fácil de construir? gracias de antemano.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 13, 2013)

Hola johenrod Tienes razon,trabajar en Rf ,no es tarea facil para aquellos que lo hacemos ,Aquel que arma un amplificador de audio,o algun circuito de baja frecuencia,no tiene que padecer el calvario ,que es trabajar con la bendita radiofrecuencia,Pero ,creo ,en mi caso que es una rama bastante adictiva de lo que es la electronica.

Todo transmisor ,comienza con un oscilador o vco,cuando mas puro espectralmente sea este ,mas simple sera ajustar las etapas siguientes,Mi humilde consejo ,es , si te interesa dedicarte a la Rf, Que procures armarte ,un set basico de instrumentos,como son ,carga fantasma de 50 ohm ,apta para vhf,Estas se pueden fabricar con componentes comunes,No va a ser Una bird,pero para el comienzo del aprendizage sirve,otra cosa ,que necesitas es un watimetro roimetro,y si se puede un frecuencimetro,capas de cubrir el rango de nuestras creaciones,con ese set basico podes arrancar y no es tan oneroso ,cuando los fabrica uno mismo.

Con respecto a tu consulta inicial ,No es conveniente cargar con lamparitas transmisores de mas de 50Mhz,ya que estas presentan comportamientos fuertemente inductivos ,a medida que se incrementa la fcia.

Quizas ,aquello que observas ,que a mayor brillo menos alcance y viceversa, se debe en parte ,a la inadecuada carga presentada a la salida de la etapa amplificadora de rf.

Saludos Y Cualquier otra inquietud ,no dudes en plantearla.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## chevitron (Dic 14, 2013)

Yo compre uno de esos transmisores de carro y lo tire a la basura por s u sonido, prácticamente no tiene bajos   y el sonido es súper malo  y no arme el amplificador , me desanime por el sonido


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 17, 2013)

Los que ahora vienen saliendo son malisimos... hace un par de semanas igual boté uno a la basura por la insignificante e inestable potencia que entregaba en la antena. Sin posibilidad de poder modificarse, porque ahora dentro de la gota negra de epoxy que tiene el centro de la placa viene todo el transmisor... al menos antes traían el KT0803M, y esos tenían excelente potencia para ser amplificados.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 18, 2013)

entonces volvemos a complicarnos con codificadores estéreo, osciladores y sintetizadores made in nosotros mismos????


----------



## chikotekno (Dic 18, 2013)

Así tiene que ser, todo por etapas, el 99% de los transmisores de auto que he probado han sido malisimos, el sonido sin bajos, mala separación estereo y por sobre todo extremadamente sucios en la transmisión, que con varias decenas de watts encima resultan ser un verdadero dolor de cabeza y una real molestia si es que tienes vecinos sintonizando canales de tv abierta.
El KT0803, si bien es cierto es fácil de amplificar, es extremadamente sucio, genera una suerte de siseo en toda la banda.
También intenté con uno de los Maxell, tiene mejor calidad de audio, pero al amplificarlo, automáticamente obtienes frecuencias espureas muy fuertes en varias partes de la banda fm, así que también queda descartado.
Ya estoy bien decepcionado del tema de los moduladores de auto, he vuelto a realizar el PLL, esta vez sin generador estéreo, pero como ahora los PC están baratos, he generado estéreo con breakaway procesador y suena de maravillas, la transmisión es limpia, con bajos profundos y agudos impecables, ademas de una separación estéreo perfecta.
Si alguien conoce algún modulador de auto que si funcione bien, bienvenido sea.
saludos.


----------



## johenrod (Dic 19, 2013)

Estoy de acuerdo, cuando no hay modulación se siente un siseo en el receptor, bien sea con los pll que tiene el kt0803 o también los otros que vienen en gota.
Que bueno seria un aporte para hacer un transmisor estéreo, ojala simple y con componentes que se consigan, voy a buscar un ejemplo que baje algún día de la red y lo comparto con ustedes,,, quien sabe que seamos capaces de hacer un buen tx sin siseos ni  ruidos extraños.
saludos , jorge


----------



## ivans69 (Dic 19, 2013)

que tal como van con esto, tambien he buscado amplificadores para estos mini transmisores pero generalmente estos exigen componentes que no se consiguen tan facil pero bueno a algunos ya les funciono a otros no yo creo que lo primero es hacer una lista de los transmisores que se puedan usar para comprar especificamente alguno de ellos y lograr el proyecto, bien ahora mismo empiezo con mi aporte...
no compren el transmisor scosche FMT4  la señal sale de la tierra no encontre como podia adaptarlo no hay hoja de datos ademas solo tiene 20 canales buen audio pero no muy fuerte y distorsiona si aumentas el volumen
ya compre otro transmisor y ya he echo 2 amplificadores pero ninguno funciono uno estaba basado en 2 2n2222 pero segun el diseñador habia que cambiarlos por un s9018 y un ksp2222 y con eso funcionaria perfectamente ya que habia varios reportes de que no les funciono a muchos el esquema de Diego me parece mas facil de construir lo hare aver que si tambien me funciona. por cierto Diego te debo un RD15HVF1
el transmisor que compre es un Xtron FMT-4M me gusto mucho manda buen audio y en la pantalla te indica hasta el nombre de las canciones pero bueno a muchos nos interesa mas la auxiliar, no se la potencia que tiene no hay hoja de datos del chip pero le conecte una antena telescopica y logre escuchar a mas de 200 metros con mi celular

saludos!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 20, 2013)

Si la rf está en el gnd, metele chockes en la alimentación y la entrada de audio y listo... yo así lo hice hace un tiempo y levantó potencia el bicho  aunque no recuerdo haber controlado el espectro...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 21, 2013)

Por lo mismo yo mismo decidi a no comprar nunca más moduladores para el auto :/ son un gasto de plata innecesario y te dan más dolores de cabeza que satisfacciones. Yo también tenía espúreas por toda la banda con una intensidad de señal similar a la portadora original... como para echarlo a andar con una antena y más encima con altura! 

Como sugerencia, traten de conseguirse el 2SC2053... realmente es una verdadera maravilla de transistor. Obtienes como minimo 150mW con unos 10mW en la entrada proporcionados por un oscilador casero. Es blandito, el circuito de aplicación es simple y lo obtienes gratis desde transceptores portátiles VHF antiguos (quizás en otros equipos también). Y digo todo esto ya que también lo he trabajado y probandolo directamente con una antena dipolo le saqué un alcance de 2 km con una señal relativamente decente en mi ciudad. Se los recomiendo


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 23, 2013)

tambien he tenido problemas! en mi caso interfiriendo canal 9 y canal 10, decidi comprarme un kit por internet y lo arme desde cero, ahora estoy en busca de un buen aplificador para aumentar mis 15W


----------



## ivans69 (Ene 4, 2014)

se puede hacer algo con un par de PN3563? no he podido conseguir los transistores para este proyecto


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 4, 2014)

Parece ser transistor... podrías usar dos o tres...


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 9, 2014)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> tambien he tenido problemas! en mi caso interfiriendo canal 9 y canal 10, decidi comprarme un kit por internet y lo arme desde cero, ahora estoy en busca de un buen aplificador para aumentar mis 15W



¿Que kit comprastes?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 10, 2014)

en fmuser.org podes adquirirlos te venden el kit para armar o armado, el que pongo a continuacion.
kit transmisor 15W


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 10, 2014)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> tambien he tenido problemas! en mi caso interfiriendo canal 9 y canal 10, decidi comprarme un kit por internet y lo arme desde cero, ahora estoy en busca de un buen aplificador para aumentar mis 15W


Con su excitador de 15Wattios usteds puede excitar un par de BLF177 o MRF151 en contrafase y sacar 300Wattios mui facilmente o mejor caso tenga en manos uno BLF278 o MRF151G baje la excitacion para unos 7Wattios y listo.
Puedo subir los dos proyectos caso queira.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 10, 2014)

este kit de 15w puede funcionar desde 0,5w hasta 15w disminuyendolo digitalmente desde su panel de control, por lo que es valida cualquiera de las opciones daniel lopes! gracias colega por la sujerencia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 10, 2014)

Bueno como promesia es deuda aca dejo un proyecto de un amplificador con dos BLF177 o MRF151 en contrafase que es "barbaro" , fornindo 300Wattios en su salida con 15Wattios en la entrada y 48Voltios en los Drenos.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 10, 2014)

Está buenisimo! Algún circuito con un solo MRF151? (es para aprovechar medio mrf151g que rescaté)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 11, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Está buenisimo! Algún circuito con un solo MRF151? (es para aprovechar medio mrf151g que rescaté)


Hola caro DJ_Glenn , dejo aca dados tecnicos que seguramiente permite armar un bueno AMP con ese transistor que tiene en manos.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 13, 2014)

buenisimo! aun no se cual de los dos voy a armarlo! debo ver los componentes, precios y disponibilidad!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 13, 2014)

Hola a todos , dejo aca una direcciõn donde hay planos de como armar un lineal de 150Wattios para 88 hasta 108 Mhz con lo transistor BLF177 incluso puede andar con un MRF151 sin peñas, : http://www.ea3abn.com/amplificador_lineal_broadcasting.htm
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D , Lo idioma fortunadamiente es en español


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 13, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Está buenisimo! Algún circuito con un solo MRF151? (es para aprovechar medio mrf151g que rescaté)


Caro DJ_Glenn te dejo aca otro proyecto que seguramiente anda con su 1/2 MRF151G
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## oscareev (Ene 18, 2014)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Jajaja sabes que yo arme el ampli que publique...pero no funcionó  al parecer el transmisor que use no lograba excitar el ampli (segun el datasheet del integrado que traia, un AS6001, la salida de Rf es de 1mW) asi que finalmente desistí. Yo creo que fueron por los transistores que use (2N918 + 2N4428, y no el 4427)  y el modulador. Mas encima en una de mis pruebas al momento de encender el ampli se me quemo el modulador y el transistor 2N918 ><!! ahora me queda solo enterrar el modulador para que descance en paz......Todo esto tratando de excitar desde despues del condensador de desacople de 10pF que hay en la entrada del ampli. Asi que ya saben...si hacen eso: QEPD modulador y Q1 :C
> 
> Ahora ustedes juzguen por ustedes mismos y hagan sus propias pruebas para compartirlas aca.
> 
> Saludos



Espera a ver si entendi, se te quemo el modulador que traia el integrado as6001s? 

Por favor mas explicacion de lo que te ocurrio pues yo tengo el mismo modulador y ya tengo todos los componentes.

Hasta donde revise el circuito de el modulador, la salida de RF la envian a VCC a travez de un condensador, por eso me parece que la mejor descicion es levantar el pin RF y de ahi al amplificador expuesto!





Gracias


----------



## oscareev (Feb 3, 2014)

Yo lo arme, ensaye pero mas alcance tengo con el solo transmisor, y a mi parecer todo esta en su lugar.





Ayuda.


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 3, 2014)

oscareev dijo:


> Yo lo arme, ensaye pero mas alcance tengo con el solo transmisor, y a mi parecer todo esta en su lugar.
> https://imageshack.us/a/img571/6141/yuc9.jpg
> 
> Ayuda.



cual digrama estas haciendo, por hay veo varios erores en el circuito aun que devo decir que el metodo que usas para montar los componenetes es el mas recomendable para estos tx que tiran  muchos armonicos , yo tengo uno amplificado a 20 w


----------



## oscareev (Feb 3, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> cual digrama estas haciendo, por hay veo varios erores en el circuito aun que devo decir que el metodo que usas para montar los componenetes es el mas recomendable para estos tx que tiran  muchos armonicos , yo tengo uno amplificado a 20 w



Hola, Gracias por tu respuesta, arme el circuito que puso quien abrio el tema, el que esta con el c2053 y 2n4427 sin modificaciones.

Comentame  que errores ves?


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 4, 2014)

has estas modificaciones en la base del c2053 ponle una resistencia de 22k y quitale esa que va al negativo la de 1k, no le vayas a quitar el c de 10p de la entrada estos vichitos son muy delicados y recuerda tomar la salida de RF lo mas corto posible y con un cable normal no con cable blindado ya que se pierde la RF del tx


----------



## johenrod (Feb 4, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> has estas modificaciones en la base del c2053 ponle una resistencia de 22k y quitarle esa que va al negativo la de 1k, no le vayas a quitar el c de 10p de la entrada estos vichitos son muy delicados y recuerda tomar la salida de RF lo mas corto posible y con un cable normal no con cable blindado ya que se pierde la RF del tx...


Seria quitar la de 1k y poner la de 22k a tierra?
lo del cable solo me llama la atención; se piensa a la primera que con uno blindado se perdería menos rf, cual seria la explicación.?

se me olvidaba alguien podría decirme por favor que tal es este dispositivo o mejor contador de frecuencia para trabajar en proyectos como en los que aquí hacemos relacion, gracias de antemano , saludos..jorge


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 4, 2014)

johenrod dijo:


> Seria quitar la de 1k y poner la de 22k a tierra?
> lo del cable solo me llama la atención; se piensa a la primera que con uno blindado se perdería menos rf, cual seria la explicación.?



 se me paso decirte que la de 22k va al positivo y a  la base del 2sc y el cable RF tiene perdidida cada metro y con estos bichitos se pierde la RF  a los pocos cm


----------



## oscareev (Feb 4, 2014)

Ve la modificacion que hice. Y nada le estoy trabajando al mini amp de rf que esta en este foro. La r es de 27k y no quite la de 1k. Voy a hacer mas pruebas y sigo comentando.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Feb 4, 2014)

hola como están también intentando hacer este mini amplificador tengo casi todo pero me falta el 2sc2053  con cual otro podría reemplazarlo  a como modulador un maxell con chips as6001sgracias se despide jorge f.


----------



## oscareev (Feb 4, 2014)

Hola, puedes utilizar el C9014 o el 2N2222


----------



## johenrod (Feb 4, 2014)

Respetuosamente, agrego... en mi caso en particular no pude hacer andar este circuito con el 2n2222 les sugiero encontrar el c2053 y de no hallarlo buscar entonces el C9014,... o el 18  estos trabajan muy bien y se pueden encontrar en fuentes viejas o tarjetas de impreso en desuso.

yo me había casado con el 2n2222 y no seria para menos dado que es muyyyyyyyyyyyyyy versátil y lo encontramos por todos lados incluso en varios montajes de pequeños transmisores de rf, incluso lo coloque luego del c2053 y la amplificación fue casi nula.

les cuento que he probado con el todas las polarizaciones posibles para este 2n2222, pero para hacer andar este pll mp3, les sugiero otras opciones. de hecho me vi en la tarea de hacer o mejor modificar un instrumento para poder medir la salida desde el pll que es bajisima y asi, ir viendo como amplifica, creo que luego de ver como se va ganando potencia nos vamos animando y podemos sacar este proyecto adelante, no nos digamos mentiras; pero aquí, nos sacamos los ojos por que no tenemos la idea real de que lo que estamos haciendo esta funcionando.

desafortunadamente mi hija me tomo la cámara digital prestada y como no vive conmigo, debo recogerla para tomar fotos de lo que hice, que es como diríamos,,, bueno bonito y barato. espero poder de aquí al viernes subirlo para que lo ensayen, a mi me sirvió, se que a ustedes también y otra cosa ,,, nos ayudara a ir probando con otros transistores y comprobar cuales nos dan mas ganancia en este tipo de circuito.
me lleve sorpresas con algunos transistores que y tenia para botar y aqui se manejaron bien
saludos,,jorge


----------



## oscareev (Feb 5, 2014)

Hola, johenrod.

Gracias por tu aporte. Yo tambien quisiera poder medir lo que estoy haciendo ya que estoy a ciegas en el tema rf, por ahi he visto unas sondas con un miliamperimetro parece ser con un diodo, creo que simplemente lo acercan a los colectores y pueden ver si la aguja sube o baja, quiero uno de esos creeria ese miliamperimetro lo podriamos sacar de radios viejas.

Si alguien me ilustra como hacerla se lo agradesco, davidguetta muestra uno de esos en sus aportes.


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 5, 2014)

oscareev dijo:


> Ve la modificacion que hice. Y nada le estoy trabajando al mini amp de rf que esta en este foro. La r es de 27k y no quite la de 1k. Voy a hacer mas pruebas y sigo comentando.
> https://imageshack.us/a/img829/9726/11vj.jpg



Esa resistenciaque pusisrte  no es de 22k =22.000 homios= rojo rojo naranja y quita esa que va al negativo la de 1k y tambien quita el condeso que esta en el colector del 2sc que va al negativo y la sonda con el vumeter se hace con un diodo 4148


----------



## fuenteslmj (Feb 5, 2014)

johenrod dijo:


> Respetuosamente, agrego... en mi caso en particular no pude hacer andar este circuito con el 2n2222 les sugiero encontrar el c2053 y de no hallarlo buscar entonces el C9014,... o el 18 estos trabajan muy bien y se pueden encontrar en fuentes viejas o tarjetas de impreso en desuso.


 
gracias por su respuesta c9014 tengo varios guardados probare con ello y les dire mi resultado se despide jorge f.


----------



## oscareev (Feb 20, 2014)

Hola a todos,

He intentado todo y nada que logro amplificar. Tengo 2 pll KT0803L y AS6001S.

Hay comentarios pero ninguno detalla que si han podido amplificar, fotos, videos.


----------



## johenrod (May 30, 2014)

oscareev dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> He intentado todo y nada que logro amplificar. Tengo 2 pll KT0803L y AS6001S.
> 
> Hay comentarios pero ninguno detalla que si han podido amplificar, fotos, videos.




te sugiero colocar un alambre no mayor a unos 7 centímetros entre la salida del pll y la tarjeta amplificadora, puede ser alambre utp de los utilizados para redes de datos, utiliza solo uno de los 2 alambres que vienen entorchados el que hace de tierra no es necesario pues por lógica ya debes haber unido los negativos del pll y del amplificador que estas construyendo.
alguna vez utilice un corto cable blindado y tampoco me trabajo solo lo pude echar andar con este trocito de alambre.
 les dejo una imagen,,,,,, saludos y suerte







[/IMG]


----------



## romees (May 30, 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos alguien sabe cuantos miliwatts da el integrado as6001 segun la hoja de datos da 200mw.si aporta en realidad esta potencia se puede amplificar con un rd06hvf o un c1971 para 5 watts.YA QUE ESTOS TRABAJAN DESDE 200MW.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 30, 2014)

romees dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos alguien sabe cuantos miliwatts da el integrado as6001 segun la hoja de datos da 200mw.si aporta en realidad esta potencia se puede amplificar con un rd06hvf o un c1971 para 5 watts.YA QUE ESTOS TRABAJAN DESDE 200MW.



Hola caro romees ,te recomendo que mire con cariño  lo  post #70 hasta 72 donde yo ya aclare que la potenzia de salida dese CI es de 2 miliWattios maximos segundo lo datasheet fornido por lo fabricante , entonses quízaz los 200 miliWattios que ustedes aclara es en realidad  lo maximo consumo dese CI y no la potenzia util de salida de RF.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## braulillo (May 30, 2014)

amigos tengo un problema, compré un mini transmisor fm como el que usan acá para este amplificador, pero lo abrí y no encontré ningun intergrado  
Adjunto fotos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 30, 2014)

braulillo dijo:


> amigos tengo un problema, compré un mini transmisor fm como el que usan acá para este amplificador, pero lo abrí y no encontré ningun intergrado
> Adjunto fotos



Hola caro braulillo , en realidad hay dos circuito integrados , un  adentro de esa gota epoxi negra bien en lo centro de la tarjeta y un otro bien chico de 10 pinos mas a derecha.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 30, 2014)

Probablemente sea el CI chiquitito que está a la derecha... estoy seguro! en caso de dudas, mejor cerciorarse y armar una pequeña sondita de RF con diodos de germanio como éste:







Con cuidado de no cortocircuitar los pines, se busca uno a uno hasta ver que la aguja suba (presencia de RF)

Además, ésta sonda sirve para continuar armando las etapas amplificadoras para ver si hay amplificación de potencia o no.

Saludos!


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 2, 2014)

estimados amigo voy hacer una pregunta, no se si va bien o diran si lei o no, pero es respecto al tema el primer tema el amplificador de rf para mp transmisor el cual es sencillo y potente 1watt ,mi gran pregunta el diseño srivio o no porque veo mucho enredo en las respuestas que al final no se sabe a ciencia cierta si sirvio o no y otra cosa el transistor 2n4427 sale en el dibujo com un transistor de cilicio yo lo veo en el NTE o ECG y segun es de metal, bueno lo que quiero es hacerlo ya que puedo conseguir el 2n4427 y el otro transistor, pero no se si en realidad el autor u otro usuario lo hizo y si le sirvio para amplificar un pll de esos de coche o ipod,  aca el dibujo o esquema de lo que pregunto:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2014)

Hola caro transistor2020 te recomendo visitar esa dirección : http://www.next.gr/rf/amplifiers/1w-linear-fm-booster-l11700.html , con ese proyecto ustedes puede amplificar tu PLL-MP3 , busque tanbien por la hoja de datos del CI BH1415 para saper donde sacar la salida de RF del.
O tanbien ese otro aca : http://circuitdiagram.net/2km-long-range-fm-radio-transmitter.html , o ese mui bueno : http://circuitdiagram.net/4-stage-fm-transmitter.html.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel  Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 2, 2014)

gracias por tu colaboracion este transistor el vendedor me dice que es el mismo que el 2n4427 el 2sc1947 son los mismo o no vi el datasheet pero no entiendo muy bien lo de decibelios y watts haber se usan para el mismo proposito ambos ? y son de 1 watts ambos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2014)

Bueno lo transistor 2N4427 es para 1Wattios de salida , haora lo 2SC1947 es para 3,5Wattios


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 2, 2014)

ok eso esta claro pero porque no puedo hacer el amplificador del dibujo o del primer tema es me resulta facil los otros es un rollo demasiado componentes y no los consigo estoy derrochando dinero por el 2n4427 es carisimo en venezuela es decir el amplificador estilo Tetsuo Kogawa  ese no sirve definitivamente o es muy malo haber


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 31, 2014)

saludos anthony, ya he armado el amplificador estilo manhatan pero no hace ni pio nada que amplifica, uso un mini transmisor belkin el cual usa un BH1415F debe ser igual al tuyo me imagino? revise todo y esta bien conectado pero nada nisiquiera se calienta el NTE 346 ni el nte 340, los cuales son los reemplazos   2n4427 = NTE 346 y el 2sc2053= NTE 340, entonces cual es el error las bobinas son de 4 vueltas de 5 mm alambre esmaltado de espesor 1mm, nucleo de aire, la bobina estilo resistencia color verde es marron, negro, oro, plata, todos los condensadores son los que se dicen en el circuito el unico es el de 3.5 que coloque uno de 5pf, las resistencias del valor que son y no hace nada no se calienta nada que pasa haber amigo y amigos ?aca la foto:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 1, 2014)

Hola caro achi6000 , desafortunadamente tu Bekin no tiene potenzia de salida de RF suficiente para excitar correctamente lo transistor NTE340 , portanto recomendo que arme ese pre amplificador aca : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-50mw-tx-fm-mp3-hacer-tarde-fria-lluviosa-119715/ , conecte el entre tu Bekin e lo proyecto arriba y seguramente las cosas mejoran en mucho.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Ago 4, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro achi6000 , desafortunadamente tu Bekin no tiene potenzia de salida de RF suficiente para excitar correctamente lo transistor NTE340 , portanto recomendo que arme ese pre amplificador aca : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-50mw-tx-fm-mp3-hacer-tarde-fria-lluviosa-119715/ , conecte el entre tu Bekin e lo proyecto arriba y seguramente las cosas mejoran en mucho.
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



aja pero no entiendo a djsound si le funciono siendo un integrado BH1415,  y el mio es BH1415f supongo que son iguales por eso es mi duda

y no se si pueda conseguir esos transistores del proyecto que me dices los mps h 10


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 5, 2014)

mpsh10 puede ser reemplazado por cualquier otro de propósito general... 2n2222, bc548, etc.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 5, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> mpsh10 puede ser reemplazado por cualquier otro de propósito general... 2n2222, bc548, etc.


Mejor un BF199 , lo BC548 NO por ese  sener desahollado a andar en audio.








achi6000 dijo:


> aja pero no entiendo a djsound si le funciono siendo un integrado BH1415,  y el mio es BH1415f supongo que son iguales por eso es mi duda
> 
> y no se si pueda conseguir esos transistores del proyecto que me dices los mps h 10


Quízaz lo conpañero djsound pueda esplicar mejor como hacer , una cosa se : un BH1415 NO puede excitar correctamente un NTE346 en clase "C" ( sin polarización DC en la base) por no tener potenzia de RF suficiente para eso.

Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Ago 5, 2014)

aja pero entonces que puedo hacer con el nte346 y el nte340 compre 3 de cada uno tanto que me costo conseguirlos,  ahora sigo en las mismas no consigo  aunque sea hacer un transmisor de 1 watt o 2 con estos transistores, pero algo que no tenga tanto componentes


----------



## djsound (Ago 6, 2014)

Amigo achi600, no te desanimes, esto del RF no es nada fácil, y por eso todos acá no podemos darte un manual que funcione al 100% y a la primera, no es tan fácil, como por ejemplo montar un circuito con un 555 que por lo regular funciona de un solo jalón.. no, la RF es compleja, por que son señales inalambricas y donde influyen muchos factores, a mi me funciono, pero obviamente haciendo algunos ajustes que solo se hacen en el terreno, no es lo mismo yo decirte, bájale o súbele a una resistencia, o ajusta tal bobina tantos grados a la derecha, por que todos los componentes tiene un comportamiento diferente, un ejemplo claro es que las resistencia tienen un margen de operación del 5% 10%, eso quiere decir que no exactamente el valor que tiene, todos los componentes varían su comportamiento y a menos que compremos usted y yo los componentes de un mismo lote, se van a comportar diferente, es cuestión de estar abierto a buscar soluciones, en mi concepto, yo creo que tu mini transmisor a pesar de tener el chip BH1415 como lo tiene el mío, no te debe estar entregando los mw suficientes para excitar el transistor, en mi caso Utilice un Mini transmisor marca MAXWELL, que me da unos 350mw a la salida con ese mismo chip, y como referencia, cuando lo estaba ensayando, también tenía un mini transmisor chino, al cual le media la salida y no me daba más de 4mw, es decir casi nada. Esto se debe a lo que referencio aquí, la calidad y precisión de los componentes, en un aparato de una compañía que se rige por calidad, no son los mismos de una empresa que solo le interesa es comercializar, sin poner mucha técnica ni materiales buenos.

Yo sugiero seguir probando, acá en este foro hay muchos, muchísimos excitadores que con solo 1mw excitan a otro entregándoles 10mw y asi seguir una cadena hasta lograr llegar a grandes potencias.

Yo este ampli lo ensamble me funciono, pero luego al querer más potencia no lo seguí utilizando, porque no me daba la calidad que yo requería para mi emisora... por eso ensamble el de 4w que es estable, y no se requiere el mini transmisor, eso siii, realizándole ajustes que no están en el montaje original..
Animo animo y ahi vas, te dejo un post mío de hace mucho tiempo, donde yo también me desilusionaba del RF…_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/636228/ _y luego la reivindicación, al resultar todo bien. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/637800/


----------



## johenrod (Ago 8, 2014)

cordial saludo, tenia prometido subir un circuito para medir la baja potencia que entrega el modulador mp3, me encontre este y trabaja aun mejor y sirve para medir la salida del mp3 ajustando los reostatos para darle mas sensibilidad, les dejo el circuito, espero les sirva.
jorge henao.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## johenrod (Ago 8, 2014)

encontré este circuito que aunque no lo he probado es prometedor, es un medidor de intensidad de campo ideal para empezar con ajustes de potencia de rf, sin tener que comprar instrumentos caros, me llama la atención la bobina, si alguien sabe como calcularla somos todo oídos, yo empezaría por enrollar unas 50 vueltas de alambre calibre 24 sobre una forma de 1 centímetro y empezar a probar, ciertamente es este,(bobina) el elemento captor de las ondas de radio.
saludos, jorge


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 8, 2014)

johenrod dijo:


> encontré este circuito que aunque no lo he probado es prometedor, es un medidor de intensidad de campo ideal para empezar con ajustes de potencia de rf, sin tener que comprar instrumentos caros, me llama la atención la bobina, si alguien sabe como calcularla somos todo oídos, yo empezaría por enrollar unas 50 vueltas de alambre calibre 24 sobre una forma de 1 centímetro y empezar a probar, ciertamente es este,(bobina) el elemento captor de las ondas de radio.
> saludos, jorge
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-TAmsV43CK...+medidor+de+campo+para+transmisores+de+fm.jpg



Hola..."la bobina", seguramente es un choque de RF(inductor) del tipo que adjunto...puede tambier estar marcada mediante numeración "471".
Se compran echas.
Saludos.
Ric.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 11, 2014)

Las venden también en ''forma de resistencia'', esas verdecitas.


----------



## chinotriac (Oct 31, 2014)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> en fmuser.org podes adquirirlos te venden el kit para armar o armado, el que pongo a continuacion.
> kit transmisor 15W



Estimado Kenedy. Usted sabe cómo se pueden importar estos kid? cómo se pagan, etc? gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 31, 2014)

chinotriac dijo:


> Estimado Kenedy. Usted sabe cómo se pueden importar estos kid? cómo se pagan, etc? gracias


Hola chinotriac mire aca : http://pt.aliexpress.com/wholesale?...Watts&catId=0&initiative_id=AS_20141031174559
busque en ese sitio los possibles meos de pagamento y envio para tu pais.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu compras !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 5, 2014)

pues en esa pagina me compre otro transmisor mas potente y sin problemas lo pague usando Paypal y ellos me enviaron hasta mi pais, el envio ellos lo hacen como si fuera un paquete de regalo entonces no pasa por aduana, envian por DHL si mal no recuerdo, o si posees una casilla de correo (empresas que se encargan del envio y te lo llevan hasta tu casa) es mejor aun, en otro hilo he levantado imagenes de mi transmisor que compre,_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/969542/ _En cuanto al kit de 15W lo amplifique hasta 70W, me ha funcionado bien! sin problemas!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 5, 2014)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> pues en esa pagina me compre otro transmisor mas potente y sin problemas lo pague usando Paypal y ellos me enviaron hasta mi pais, el envio ellos lo hacen como si fuera un paquete de regalo entonces no pasa por aduana, envian por DHL si mal no recuerdo, o si posees una casilla de correo (empresas que se encargan del envio y te lo llevan hasta tu casa) es mejor aun, en otro hilo he levantado imagenes de mi transmisor que compre,_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/969542/ _
> En cuanto al kit de 15W lo amplifique hasta 70W, me ha funcionado bien! sin problemas!


Hola caro LeonKennedy , se no for de muchas molestias, ?? poderias ustedes detalhar mejor ese amplificador de 70Wattios??.
Seguramente hay muchos conpañeros por aca asi como yo que tiene esa curiosidad.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 5, 2014)

voy a buscar en mi otra maquina para levantar el circuito aqui y al que quiera podria hacerlo y hecharlo a funcionar!


----------



## medinacruzz (Nov 13, 2014)

hola amigos,.integrantes y moderadores de foros de electronica,. aqui les dejo mi *H*umilde aporte que me ha servido en muchas ocaciones,. ya que este pequeño amplificador rf lo pueden exitar con 2mw en su entrada, y genera 1w en si salida y ba desde 87-110mhz,. eso esta super compro*B*ado,. *H*asi que pruebenlo y *V*eran que bien funciona y comenten como les fue,. *H*asta luego amigos,.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2014)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigos,.integrantes y moderadores de foros de electronica,. aqui les dejo mi umilde aporte que me ha servido en muchas ocaciones,. ya que este pequeño amplificador rf lo pueden exitar con 2mw en su entrada, y genera 1w en si salida y ba desde 87-110mhz,. eso esta super comprovado,. hasi que pruebenlo y beran que bien funciona y comenten como les fue,. asta luego amigos,.


Hola estimado conpañero Don medinacruzz , una preguntita : ?? seguro que lo transistor driver aclarado en lo dibujo  es uno C2075 ?? , te pregunto eso porque yo solamente encontre en la NET lo transistor 2SC2075 , pero ese es diseñado para andar hasta 27Mhz y 4 Wattios de salida.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## medinacruzz (Nov 14, 2014)

hola amigo,. Daniel Lopes,. pido disculpas al foro en general por *H*aber puesto mal el numero de ese tr,.. Q1,C2570,O C3355,.Q2 2N4427,.O 2N3866,. bien mis prue*B*as finales han sido 2.3w a 15v pero esto solo a 2n3866,.pruebenlo amigos y *V*eran que bien trabaja,. *H*asta pronto,. saludos compañeros de foros de electronica,.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 14, 2014)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigo,. Daniel Lopes,. pido disculpas al foro en general por aber puesto mal el numero de ese tr,.. Q1,C2570,O C3355,.Q2 2N4427,.O 2N3866,. bien mis pruevas finales han sido 2.3w a 15v pero esto solo a 2n3866,.pruebenlo amigos y beran que bien trabaja,. asta pronto,. saludos compañeros de foros de electronica,.


Seguramente un 2N4427 rende mas potenzia que uno 2N3866 porque ese fue desahollado a andar en 12Voltios enquanto que lo 2N3866 es para 28Voltios , mejor aun es enplear un 2SC730 que tiene mas ganancia que un 2N4427.
Una sugerencia es agregar en la salida dese lineal un filtro passa bajos tipo duplo o mismo un triplo "Pi Grego" de modo a rejectar las frequencias harmonicas que  pueden molestar televisores viziños y cercanos de la antena transmissora.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## medinacruzz (Nov 14, 2014)

hola amigo, Daniel Lopes,. eso que tu comentas sobre el filtro,. eso es muy importante en este tipo de proyectos,porque estos txmp3 tiran demaciadas espureas, pronto *V*oy a poner la pcb que he usado siempre en estos proyectos,. *H*asta luego amigos de foros de electronica,..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 15, 2014)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigo, Daniel Lopes,. eso que tu comentas sobre el filtro,. eso es muy importante en este tipo de proyectos,porque estos txmp3 tiran demaciadas espureas, pronto boy a poner la pcb que he usado siempre en estos proyectos,. asta luego amigos de foros de electronica,..


Quando puder , claro se possible for : suba fotos de tu montagen para  pudermos apreciar y servir de inspiración para nosotros.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chevitron (Nov 16, 2014)

los filtros pasa bajos no sirven para eliminar espureas, para eso se utilizan filtros de cavidades resonantes sintonizados a frecuencia peee... 
atte. don chevi...


----------



## medinacruzz (Nov 17, 2014)

hola amigo,.chevitron bendria bien que usted nos esplicara mas a detalle de esos filtros como se hasen y esetera,. para eso estamos para ayudarnos,etre todos,. asta luego amigos de foros de electronica,,


----------



## aure (May 5, 2015)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigos,.integrantes y moderadores de foros de electronica,. aqui les dejo mi *H*umilde aporte que me ha servido en muchas ocaciones,. ya que este pequeño amplificador rf lo pueden exitar con 2mw en su entrada, y genera 1w en si salida y ba desde 87-110mhz,. eso esta super compro*B*ado,. *H*asi que pruebenlo y *V*eran que bien funciona y comenten como les fue,. *H*asta luego amigos,.



Hola Medinacruz y a todos.
me podias decir como son las bobinas L1, L2, L3 fisicamente y de que hilo?.
no entiendo en tu esquema lo 1H L1 ,L2 1H. .
Solo necesito el hilo, los largos de la bobinas y si sus diametros son interiores o exteriores.
Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 6, 2015)

Hola a todos, caro Don Aure hasta onde entiendo los datos de las bobinas son :
L1 - 4 espiras (voltas) en un diametro interno de 5m/m , lo hilo de cubre barnizado 20AWG.
L2 - 8 espiras (voltas) en un diametro interno de 3m/m , lo hilo de cubre barnizado 20 AWG.
L3 - 5 espiras (voltas) en un diametro interno de 5m/m , lo hilo de cubre barnizado 20 AWG.
Quanto a los largos de las bobinas eses deben sener ayustados esperimentalmente para lograr los mejores rendimentos/ganancia dese amplificador.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (May 18, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos, caro Don Aure hasta onde entiendo los datos de las bobinas son :
> L1 - 4 espiras (voltas) en un diametro interno de 5m/m , lo hilo de cubre barnizado 20AWG.
> L2 - 8 espiras (voltas) en un diametro interno de 3m/m , lo hilo de cubre barnizado 20 AWG.
> L3 - 5 espiras (voltas) en un diametro interno de 5m/m , lo hilo de cubre barnizado 20 AWG.
> ...



Hola Daniel Muchas gracias por tus aclaraciones.

Ya e experimentado con varias configuraciones de amplis tx mp3, sacando 1watio,

Pronto pondre una avalancha de nuevos circuitos transmisores y amplificadores todos fm comercial,, pll tx mp3 1w, tx200 pasado a 4 watios con 2sc1971, vco 1 watio 2n4427, lineal 15watios con rd15 hfv1, ampli 6 watios con 2sc1971 y ampli 28 watios by David Celestin con 2SC1946A,,, todos realizados y comprobados, ya os pondre pronto todo.

Saludos de Aurelio


----------



## nathanael (Jun 11, 2015)

Buen día a todos:

           Después de un buen rato me anime a construir el circuito con el que inicia este tema (adjunto fotos) conectado a un transmisor de coche muy económico. el transmisor sólo alcanzaba unos 3 metros, pero al conectarle el amplificador el alcance es de unos modestos 50 metros, seguramente algo no hice bien, pero trataré de mejorarlo. Saludos.


----------



## aure (Jun 11, 2015)

nathanael dijo:


> Buen día a todos:
> 
> Después de un buen rato me anime a construir el circuito con el que inicia este tema (adjunto fotos) conectado a un transmisor de coche muy económico. el transmisor sólo alcanzaba unos 3 metros, pero al conectarle el amplificador el alcance es de unos modestos 50 metros, seguramente algo no hice bien, pero trataré de mejorarlo. Saludos.



Hola. e visto tus fotos y lo primero que veo es el cable rf de conexion transmisor al ampli, es muy largo.
tambien creo que si has hecho el circuito que tu dices de la primera pagina, este circuito esta bien ,pero en su primera etapa esta polarizada en clase C y esto le hace poco sensible para la potencia con la que tu le quieres excitar.

fijate en mi post y ponle al transistor de entrada de tu ampli la polarizacion que yo uso y el condensador de entrada variable y ya veras cuando lo ajustes como si que llega 3 kilometros.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/aporte-amplificador-1-3-watt-tx-fm-mp3-coche-132308/

Saludos
Aurelio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 11, 2015)

aure dijo:


> Hola. e visto tus fotos y lo primero que veo es el cable rf de conexion transmisor al ampli, es muy largo.
> tambien creo que si has hecho el circuito que tu dices de la primera pagina, este circuito esta bien ,pero en su primera etapa esta polarizada en clase C y esto le hace poco sensible para la potencia con la que tu le quieres excitar.
> 
> fijate en mi post y ponle al transistor de entrada de tu ampli la polarizacion que yo uso y el condensador de entrada variable y ya veras cuando lo ajustes como si que llega 3 kilometros.
> ...


Hola a todos , yo estoi de plenissimo acuerdo con Don aure , pero no pudemos olvidar de enplear una antena externa mas la ayuda de un cable coaxial de buena qualidad (baja pierdas) armada a una buena altura en relación a lo solo de modo obtener un alcance lo mejor que possible con tan baja potenzia disponible en las manos .
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nathanael (Jun 16, 2015)

Hola de nuevo! Gracias por sus comentarios. voy a poner manos a la obra en unos dias y luego comento que tal resulto.


----------



## Yaqui (Dic 20, 2016)

¿Alguien sabe como están ordenados los pines base, colector y emisor del 2sc2053?

David guetta el diagrama ya no se ve en tu post, consegui aqui uno que armó alguien pero no se ve muy bien, mi duda es que visto el 2sc2053 de la cara plana de izquierda a derecha dices que es base, colector emisor pero en el datasheet de mitsubiichi dice que es emisor colector base ¿Cual es la correcta? es que compre unos genericos en internet y el vendedor se fue de vacaciones


----------



## aure (Dic 20, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe como están ordenados los pines base, colector y emisor del 2sc2053?
> 
> David guetta el diagrama ya no se ve en tu post, consegui aqui uno que armó alguien pero no se ve muy bien, mi duda es que visto el 2sc2053 de la cara plana de izquierda a derecha dices que es base, colector emisor pero en el datasheet de mitsubiichi dice que es emisor colector base ¿Cual es la correcta? es que compre unos genericos en internet y el vendedor se fue de vacaciones





Hola Yaqui.

pon tu polimetro en posicion medicion de diodos y busca la pata que te dara lecturas con las otras dos ....solo sera una pata y esa sera la base....ahora que tienes la base obserba como una de las otras dos, dara una medida lijeramente menor una que otra,,, pues bien la medida menor sera el colector. 
Trata de tocar durante las medidas solo una pata con los dedos, pues sino te puede engañar tu misma continuidad si tocas dos patas con tus dedos a la vez.

 te sugiero polarizar en clase A la entrada del primer transistor, pues si no es posible que no amplifiques nada o casi nada.
 Eso es cosa de poco, solo añadir una resistencia de base a positivo o un divisor de tension desde positivo a masa y base conectada al punto medio de las resistencias, 
mira algunos esquemas y veras lo que te digo

saludos

aure


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Ene 7, 2017)

Hola a todos. 
Estoy interesado en armar el circuito de la primera pagina pero en mi computador la imagen se ve pixelada y no puedo ver con claridad la nomenclatura de los componentes. Solicito muy amablemente me puedan colaborar con la publicacion de una imagen mejorada. Gracias

Compré este transmisor y no veo por ninguna parte la salida a la antena que va a la entrada al amplificador.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 7, 2017)

jhonrafael23 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Estoy interesado en armar el circuito de la primera pagina pero en mi computador la imagen se ve pixelada y no puedo ver con claridad la nomenclatura de los componentes. Solicito muy amablemente me puedan colaborar con la publicacion de una imagen mejorada. Gracias
> 
> Compré este transmisor y no veo por ninguna parte la salida a la antena que va a la entrada al amplificador.


Hola caro Don jhonrafael23 , creo a principio que la salida de RF es en lo pequeño capacitor ceramico ese en SMD color blanco que estas localizado entre los dos hilos rojo y negro que alimentan lo back light del display LCD , pero eso que aclaro aca es solamente un palpite , nada mas. 
Para probar lo que aclaro aca tienes que poner un hilo de cubre como antena en ese punto aclarado y verificar si lo alcance a la redonda dese minitransmissor aumenta , hay que chequear eso con un receptor de FM portatil sintonizado en ese minitransmissor .
Cuanto a lo diagrama esquemactico que no logras veer eso desafortunadamente ese yo tanbien no puedo veer .    
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Ene 7, 2017)

Daniel Lopes gracias por responder. Te refieres al que señalo en la imagen?. Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 7, 2017)

jhonrafael23 dijo:


> Daniel Lopes gracias por responder. Te refieres al que señalo en la imagen?. Gracias


Si , correcto !.  
Tente hacer la prueba que te dice .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Ene 7, 2017)

Listo. mañana haré la prueba y te cuento a ver como me fué. Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 7, 2017)

jhonrafael23 dijo:


> Listo. mañana haré la prueba y te cuento a ver como me fué. Gracias


Por nada , mañana platicamos mas aun !.
Buenas noches !.
! Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Ene 8, 2017)

Buenos días.

Esos "Gadgets" en realidad ya vienen con su Antena, utilizan el cable de Negativo como Antena.

Para separar la señal de RF de la tensión continua Utilizan un Condensador y para aislar la señal de RF de la tensión continua utilizan un Choque de RF, en tu "Gaadgets" el Choque de RF es ese pequeño componente de color Blanco que has marcado.

Poner una Antena no reportará  mejoras, otra cosa es que necesites sacar la señal de RF para, pe. poner un Amplificador externo, en este caso habría que analizar más despacio el circuito de salida de RF y de esta forma poder reformarlo.

En el Foro encontrarás información de Amplificadores para ese propósito.

Sal U2


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Ene 8, 2017)

Cordial saludo.
Resulta que dejé el transmisor al alcance de mi hija y pasó a mejor vida lol. Fuí inmediatamente a comprar otro igual pero,...... Resulta que son diferentes por dentro 

Miguelus. Es correcto, la idea es amplificar esa señal


----------



## miguelus (Ene 9, 2017)

Buenos días jhonrafael23

Aunque físicamente los veas distintos, eléctricamente son prácticamente iguales.

Todo lo comentado en el Post #167  vale para este nuevo "Gadget"

Si sigues este Post encontrarás esquemas de pequeños Amplificadores para estos "Gadgets"

Sal U2


----------



## Yaqui (Ene 28, 2017)

jhonrafael23 dijo:


> Cordial saludo.
> Resulta que dejé el transmisor al alcance de mi hija y pasó a mejor vida lol. Fuí inmediatamente a comprar otro igual pero,...... Resulta que son diferentes por dentro
> 
> Miguelus. Es correcto, la idea es amplificar esa señal



Lamentablemente es muy dificil ayudarte esos transmisores modernos son dificiles de trabajar y saber cual es la salida rf, te aconsejo ir a un tianguis comprar transmisores usados de modelos inferiores al 2010 son mucho mas faciles de modificar y mas baratos, los de hoy en dia vienen muy reducidos y los chips con epoxi negra, no hay datasheet, no hay letras impresas en la PCB de su salida rf


----------



## elgriego (Ene 28, 2017)

Yaqui dijo:


> Lamentablemente es muy dificil ayudarte esos transmisores modernos son dificiles de trabajar y saber cual es la salida rf, te aconsejo ir a un tianguis comprar transmisores usados de modelos inferiores al 2010 son mucho mas faciles de modificar y mas baratos, los de hoy en dia vienen muy reducidos y los chips con epoxi negra, no hay datasheet, no hay letras impresas en la PCB de su salida rf



La unica que queda en ese caso,es fabricarse una sonda de Rf.

Un par de oa90 o 1n60,unos condensadores ,un par de resistencias,un pote o preset y un vumetro de algun grabador viejo.

http://www.cx2ua.com.uy/rfsniffer.html



Saludos.


----------



## gallego221 (Oct 4, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , dejo aca una direcciõn donde hay planos de como armar un lineal de 150Wattios para 88 hasta 108 Mhz con lo transistor BLF177 incluso puede andar con un MRF151 sin peñas, : AMPLIFICADOR LINEAL BROADCASTING
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.
> P.D , Lo idioma fortunadamiente es en español


Buenos dias Daniel. Quiero darte las gracias por el gran aporte que haces en asuntos de RF. Hace años que te siguo por este Foro. Pregunto tu opinion sobre las posibilidades de exito sobre el lineal que supiste publicar. Hoy seria rentable?. Lo considero por la facilidad de construcción y la total disponibilidad de sus componentes al dia de hoy. 
Comentario aparte, sobre la tradicional placa clom lineal m31 de 40watts, que tienen en cascada el 2n 4427-RD15- MRF247 (2cs2630) a 13.8 V y 6 amperes, de reemplazar el mrf247 por el mrf317 (SD1480) claro esta modificando la tencion y amperaje a lo que necesita el 317 en tu opinion seria posible o no lograr mas de 70/80 wattss. En pocas pabras se me ocurre sacar el mrf247 poner el mrf317 y subirle el voltaje y el amperaje solo a este ulitmo. Funcionaria la idea? gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2021)

gallego221 dijo:


> Buenos dias Daniel. Quiero darte las gracias por el gran aporte que haces en asuntos de RF. Hace años que te siguo por este Foro. Pregunto tu opinion sobre las posibilidades de exito sobre el lineal que supiste publicar. Hoy seria rentable?. Lo considero por la facilidad de construcción y la total disponibilidad de sus componentes al dia de hoy.
> Comentario aparte, sobre la tradicional placa clom lineal m31 de 40watts, que tienen en cascada el 2n 4427-RD15- MRF247 (2cs2630) a 13.8 V y 6 amperes, de reemplazar el mrf247 por el mrf317 (SD1480) claro esta modificando la tencion y amperaje a lo que necesita el 317 en tu opinion seria posible o no lograr mas de 70/80 wattss. En pocas pabras se me ocurre sacar el mrf247 poner el mrf317 y subirle el voltaje y el amperaje solo a este ulitmo. Funcionaria la idea? gracias.


Hola caro Don gallego221 , cuanto a sener rentable $$$ armar ese lineal para despues  vender es un tanto dificil de responder .
Premeramente habrias de hacer un estudio de mercado si hay real interese de compra por parte de los futuros clientes.
Despues generar un precio que atenda su perspectiva de lucro $$ en esa enpreita y que tanbien sea aceptable ( o interesante $$ ) en lo mercado.
Haora vamos hablar de técnica ( mas facil) , canbiar de MRF247 ( o 2SC2630 )directamente  por un MRF317 y de tensión de alimentación de colector de 12V para 28V , a principio parece interesante , peeeeero tienes que rediseñar las redes de adaptación de inpedancias tanto de la Base como de Colector del nuevo transistor ( MRF317 ).
Creo que sea possible SI , pero hay que trabajar duro en esa questón del rediseño.
Una dica es a principio alimentar lo Colector del transistor MRF317 con menor tensión (19V por ejenplo) y despues despacito sube esa tensión a la medida que las cosas andan bien.
Debes tanbien a principio limitar la curriente fornida pela fuente de alimentación de Colector para NO incorrer en lo riesgo de dañar lo transistor que es caro $$ , despues a la medida que las cosas van camiñando bien puedes subir ese limite.
Lo ideal serias tener disponible en las manos un Analizador de Espectros para saper si realmente las cosas van bien o no , por ejenplo si lo Lineal no autooscila generando oscilaciones espurias adentro o afuera de la banda.
!Suerte en los desahollos!


----------

